# Describe the ideal birthday cake you would make for  yourself.



## Mel! (Jun 21, 2012)

Tomorrow is my birthday, and I am currently making my cake. I dont know what my ideal cake would be, but this is one I like a lot. It is a rasberry and coffee cheesecake. If I had thought about it on time, I would have made the base of it with almonds, instead of flour.. That would make it even more ideal.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't like cake, so I wouldn't make a cake for myself. However, a nice banana cream pie would probably hit the spot.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 21, 2012)

My favorite cake in the world: German Chocolate Cake. Made with a darker chocolate cake than the light chocolate most of them are made from. I could eat the coconut-pecan frosting straight from the pan without allowing it to ever hit the cake, if it weren't for the reminder of how good it tastes with the cake (and knowing that it would be pretty selfish not to share with everyone else!).


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2012)

Mel! said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is my birthday, and I am currently making my cake. I dont know what my ideal cake would be, but this is one I like a lot. It is a rasberry and coffee cheesecake. If I had thought about it on time, I would have made the base of it with almonds, instead of flour.. That would make it even more ideal.



Can you post the recipe, Mel?  Sounds yummy!

I'm not much of a cake person either, though something extremely chocolate, like Barbara described, can, on occasion, change my mind.

And Grasshopper (mint) cheesecake with dark chocolate crust and chocolate drizzle might work too.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 21, 2012)

my birthday cake would be a rich three layer torte with butter cream layers alternating with raspberry preserves, topped with fresh raspberries and surrounded with crushed toasted almonds.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 21, 2012)

My ideal birthday cake?  ANYTHING someone else made for me! 

Seriously - I don't make myself cakes.  I love making them for others, but would rather go without than have to make it myself, or even decide what kind I wanted!


----------



## bakechef (Jun 21, 2012)

My mom would often make me a coconut cream pie or cheesecake for my birthday.

I would guess if I was making it for myself it would be a vanilla cake flavored with just a touch of citrus, probably lemon (but not a lemon cake).  I would use a fluffy meringue buttercream and maybe some raspberry jam between the layers.  The cake would be torted to make 4 layers each with a thin layer of jam, and buttercream.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jun 21, 2012)

Oooh, cake!
It would either have to be a marzipan cake with 50/50 toblerone cream and raspberry cream. 





OR
Coconut cream cheesecake after this recipe.
Passion 4 baking » Chocolate Coconut Cream Cheesecake


----------



## Addie (Jun 21, 2012)

I would make a six tiered Hershey's chocolate cake and completely done with choclate buttercream frosting and covered completely with pretty different colored frosting flowers. So many flowers you wouldn't be able to even see the choclate frosting. I need the six tiers to have room for all the candles.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not really a cake person and I don't bake either, but I've been hankering for some cheesecake, so maybe I'll buy a small one for my birthday this year.


----------



## merstar (Jun 21, 2012)

Deep dark Devil's Food Cake with chocolate ganache.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2012)

Something with strawberries, strawberry gel or gelatin, whipped cream, cake (angelfood, yellow, white.. who cares) and vanilla pudding.  Maybe I will just make them all separately, throw them in a bowl and call it birthday cake!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 21, 2012)

I would probably go for angelfood cake (from scratch) with wild blueberries and homemade vanilla ice cream. I am not a sweets person, other than homemade ice cream and peach cream pie, so would opt for AF because that was what my grandma always made for my birthday cake.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 21, 2012)

My favorite is a white cake that you poke holes in with a wooden spoon handle then pour in red and green jello alternating holes. The cake is then refriderated and topped with cool whip. You can mix up the colors for dif occassions. The jello needs to almost setting up.

Others include a Princess cake,German choc., Dark italian style choc. with espresso icing.

When I make cakes at home, which is seldom, I never frost them. Just a plain yellow cake.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 21, 2012)

since they don't make it any longer, i would make a copy of entenmann's brownie crumb ring.

it's a yellow bundt cake with mocha/maple frosting, topped with finely crumbled brownies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 21, 2012)

I would order myself this: 

*Dark Chocolate Orange:  *A sophisticated combination  of  dark chocolate and  zesty orange make this cake sure to please. Dark  chocolate cake filled with white chocolate orange mousse and frosted  with chocolate ganache. White chocolate shavings top off this elegant  dessert.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm with the devils' food & choc ganache, too, but...it could actually be an iced hatbox, so long as it says, "HAPPY EIGHTEENTH BIRTHDAY" on top...and means it.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 22, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> My favorite is a white cake that you poke holes in with a wooden spoon handle then pour in red and green jello alternating holes. The cake is then refriderated and topped with cool whip. You can mix up the colors for dif occassions. The jello needs to almost setting up.


 
Oh yeah!  I love that cake


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 22, 2012)

*Dream Dessert*

 Buon Giorno Mel.

Firstly, this is quite a lovely post ...

To kick off with, the Vet and I, Nathalia and her hubby and the 3 Boys, and then, Naia & her hubby with her two children; are all quite perfectionist in what we like and have pet peeves in what we dislike. 

The Vet and Nathalia were both born in August, and are Leos. 
Naia, my older daughter is a Libra.

All the rest of us are Sagittarians. 

Thus, with this in mind, there are 5 grandchildren, 2 son in laws, and Myself who are born in December ... 

1. The Vet is a tropical fruit fan; pineapple and mango his faves ... He loves Pineapple Upside Down Cake and Mango Cream Cheese Cake ...

2.  Nathalia is a Death by Cacoa Woman ... 
3. The 5 Kids are predominantly Devil´s Food and Black Out ...

4. Naia and I on the otherhand, do not have sweet teeth ... Sicilian Cannolli shall do the trick for us ... We taste test, however, 1 forkbite or two at most shall do the trick, and that is it. Cannolli are our fave dessert ...  

5. Son in laws:  they both love Strawberry shortcake with fresh strawberries ... 

Have a nice wkend, 
Ciao. Margi.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would order myself this:
> 
> *Dark Chocolate Orange:  *A sophisticated combination  of  dark chocolate and  zesty orange make this cake sure to please. Dark  chocolate cake filled with white chocolate orange mousse and frosted  with chocolate ganache. White chocolate shavings top off this elegant  dessert.


Ooooh! James would definitely go for this one!


----------



## niquejim (Jun 22, 2012)

This cake is just about perfect. Sweet but not too sweet and.............. the coconut

Throwdown's Toasted Coconut Cake with Coconut Filling and Coconut Buttercream Recipe : Bobby Flay : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd go for a chocolate molten lava cake covered with chocolate ganache and drizzled with raspberry sauce.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am making my own birthday cake for tomorrow, first time I have made one for my own birthday 

I just came across a lovely Victoria Sponge recipe and thought that I want to make it 

It wil be 2 layers with strawberry jam and fresh whipped cream in the middle and on top vanilla frosting and grated dark chocolate


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm not s big cake fan, but I would probably make a very dense dark chocolate cake with dark chocolate ganache for my birthday.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 25, 2012)

My husband made one like that for his birthday last March...gee it was good


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jun 25, 2012)

Would it make me boring if I said Key Lime Pie with sour cream?  I'm not much of a dessert person and one of the few desserts I can inhale to the point of miserable gluttony is key lime pie.  I hate whipped cream on desserts but sour cream with a little powdered sugar on key lime pie is the dankness.

If not that then give me a chocolate cheesecake with oreo crust and don't put anything mint or fruit flavored anywhere near it!

I know neither of those are cakes, I just don't dig cake all that much.


----------



## Addie (Jun 25, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> Would it make me boring if I said Key Lime Pie with sour cream? I'm not much of a dessert person and one of the few desserts I can inhale to the point of miserable gluttony is key lime pie. I hate whipped cream on desserts but sour cream with a little powdered sugar on key lime pie is the dankness.
> 
> If not that then give me a chocolate cheesecake with Oreo crust and don't put anything mint or fruit flavored anywhere near it!
> 
> I know neither of those are cakes, I just don't dig cake all that much.


 
Borden's Condensed Sweetened Milk has a recipe for chocolate chip cheesecake with an Oreo crust that is to die for. I make it every year for my grandson's birthday and Christmas present. It is very rich and he refuses to share it with anyone. Not even his fiance'. So I end up making one for my daughter and her husband. No mint or fruit flavor at all. 

Eagle Brand® Chocolate Chip Cheesecake

So easy to make and worth the effort. I give it


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd just make a fresh cheesecake with cherries,.


----------



## Mel! (Jun 25, 2012)

> Can you post the recipe, Mel? Sounds yummy!


I am not much of a receipe follower, but basically I made it as follows.

To make the base, I rubbed butter and flour and a pinch of salt together until it became bread crumb textured. I then sprinkled this on the bottom of the cake tin and baked until light golden. 

Then, on top of that I poured some coffee brandy liquer that I made last year. Then I sprinkled on fresh rasberries. I sprinkled raw cane sugar on top of this. 

I then made the cheese mix from cream cheese, flour, and eggs, which I put on top of the above base. On top of that, I sprinkled some more raw cane sugar. Then I baked this until the cream cheese mix started to turn golden. 

I served the cake with whipped cream.


----------



## danbuter (Jun 26, 2012)

So hard to pick just one!

Chocolate cake with chocolate icing.
Chocolate cake with peanut butter icing.
Angel food cake.
Pineapple upside-down cake.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> My favorite cake in the world: German Chocolate Cake. Made with a darker chocolate cake than the light chocolate most of them are made from. I could eat the coconut-pecan frosting straight from the pan without allowing it to ever hit the cake, if it weren't for the reminder of how good it tastes with the cake (and knowing that it would be pretty selfish not to share with everyone else!).



Omit the canned milk from the frosting and it makes wonderful, no-bake cookies.  I found that out by accident.  But they were so good that they are in my recipe book now.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2012)

My favorite is one that I only made once.  I made a basic 2-layer Angel's Food Cake recipe, in the standard 9" round cake pan, but substituted Grade B maple syrup for the sugar.  I then made a simple butter-cream icing, again using the maple syrup, and pecans.  I cut each layer into three layers, and stacked them all with the icing between, and of course, icing to cover.

It was amazing.  The only reason I don't make it more often is that my DW doesn't care for maple.  I ask you, how is that even possible?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

